# very old film in older camera



## mysteryscribe (Apr 28, 2007)

this film was picked up in ebay.  so far out of date that it was 400 ft for twenty bucks.  The camera is a bell and howell electric eye point and shoot 127


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice... surprisingly good colours & contrast for film that out of date.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah it still looks ok


----------



## terri (Apr 28, 2007)

Ha!   Maybe a bit heavy on the magenta, and definitely grainy, but geez, it's held up surprisingly well.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 28, 2007)

so what about an antigue treatment


----------



## deanimator (Jun 4, 2007)

The car is way too new.
I like the original in colour :thumbup: 
Give us another...


----------

